

Sorry, Steve: Here's Why Apple Stores Won't Work (2001) - davidbarker
http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2001-05-20/commentary-sorry-steve-heres-why-apple-stores-wont-work

======
demarq
I hope people reading the article realise this article was written before the
iPad, iPod and iPhone. We have the benefit of over a decade of hindsight.

